# dx help please...



## soprano (Mar 1, 2011)

Doctor states "straightening of the cervical curvature, left C5 and bilateral c6 nerve root canal; bony encroachment". How do I code this?


----------



## l2bias (Mar 1, 2011)

*ICD-9 code or the procedure?*

ICD-9 code would be 737.9. Its unspecified curvature of the spine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cstinson (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually it should be dx 737.8 curvature of spine because the location was specified as cervical spine.  If it had just said straightening of the spine and didn't mention a particular site though, then the 737.9 would be the best choice.


----------

